# Being in a feederism relationship



## ttedbillings (Sep 30, 2021)

How many people have been in a feederism relationship were they or you already a feedee or did you introduce them to it or were introduced. If so how much weight did them or you put on?


----------



## TheShannan (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm in one currently. My boyfriend and I are both feeders and feedees so it's a amazing. I've gained 9 pounds and he has gained 6 so far


----------



## DWilliams1 (Oct 1, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> I'm in one currently. My boyfriend and I are both feeders and feedees so it's a amazing. I've gained 9 pounds and he has gained 6 so far



Thats fantastic!! And from the pictures I have seen you look great.

I was in a mutual gaining relationship years back myself. Both of us had come a long way since youngest years, struggling with self acceptance and such. So when you’re finally able to express yourself freely with another person, to be who you deeply want to be...I can say to the OP that it’s an intensely fulfilling and liberating experience. Not only sensually, but in every way.

The key though, as with any other relationship, is that it has to be with the right person you can connect with on multiple levels.

We weren’t as “hardcore” about it as some others...nor did we always take “exact measurements”. But just through letting ourselves experience it...we ended up putting on quite a bit. I was always a big guy, and she was already on the chubby side when we first met.

But yeah...going from big to truly fat and watching/helping a partner grow and blossom more and more is extremely hot!


----------



## noraliz73 (Oct 6, 2021)

I would really like to be in one. It seems there are no single men in their forties or fifties in PA or NJ who want to make a lady huge.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 6, 2021)

Too bad I planted myself here instead of going back home to NJ.


----------



## liveourdream (Oct 6, 2021)

Sweetie you know I am there My plans can change


----------



## Tha66eus (Oct 7, 2021)

noraliz73 said:


> I would really like to be in one. It seems there are no single men in their forties or fifties in PA or NJ who want to make a lady huge.


*I'm in the opposite boat over here in Ohio. No women want to get huge over here. It's even hard to find a woman let alone an Ssbbw. *


----------



## TheShannan (Nov 4, 2021)

Have you guys ever considered joining Feabie???


----------



## BigGirlAtHeart (Dec 18, 2021)

Tha66eus said:


> *I'm in the opposite boat over here in Ohio. No women want to get huge over here. It's even hard to find a woman let alone an Ssbbw. *


Im in the opposite opposite boat, I'm a regular size looking for a feeder, I want to grow asap but I can't do it alone!


----------



## Loves_his_chubby_wife (Dec 29, 2021)

I'm in a loving 20 year marriage, and very shortly after our wedding, within a couple of weeks, I told my wife my desire to see her gain weight. It was not easy, but not to be to 'detailed' we'd had a night of newly wed bliss, and she was laying in my arms, and could tell I was thinking about something. Not wanting to make her think I had anything to hide, I spilled my guts and desires out in the open. See I felt no one would ever want to do such a thing as this was pre/early days of the intenet being what it is now. 
We had met 2 years earlier, and she was heavier then, about maybe 180'ish I think as... in a new relaitionship I didn't want to pry if that makes sense. She had already started to actively loose weight along with her mom, and I really liked her, appreciated, and respected her, I in no way tried to sabotage her efforts. By the time we were married, she was around 130-140, as she'd gained some from stress, which many brides can attest to what with the planning of a wedding of course. I had a hope, but knew she was from a family heavily centered on appearances. 
We moved to my home town, a few hundred miles from her over bearing parents (I love them don't get me wrong, but they are the kind that will try to look at your personal stuff when around to tell you if your doing something wrong and what not) and I worked nights. So she was now living with a man not her family (was still living at home at 21) and was alone in a town she didn't know at nights. So, some stress eating was going on. One time we'd made love, and after she asked me to get the small tube of whipped cream we had in the fridge for her to snack on after. It was a week after this is when I finally confessed my 'desires' and laid it all out. Not going to lie, I do think it scared her at first. 
She was willing to listen, and over the next couple of days, I let her come to me with questions as that is what she asked me to do. If we'd had what we have now in terms of the internet, and availability to well... everything we do now, it would have been easier I think to reveal the scope of my kinks or desires or whatever word you'd like used in that situation. She agreed that since I really did want it, and I mean WANT it, she'd be willing to never actively diet again (A promise she's kept all the way to our soon to be 20th) and let it go at that. She said so long as I didn't ask 'all the time' she'd eat for me now and again, even at times eating for me during intamcy and so on. This has resulted in her going from about the 140ish mark to currently tipping around 360, maybe 370 today. We do not have a scale that goes above 300, and she is going off her last doctor visit pre shutdown which was at 348 (our primary retired and it's been hard finding a practice right now that can take on a family with 4 kids) but she has gone up from 2X/3X depending on brand, to being stuffed into all of her 4X's regardless of the brands she buys. 
It has been the last year, whether it was pandemic or not as we are home bodies anyways, and rarely went out period before (shrugs) And I work in the medical feild.... so yeah, no job lost here, that she has really gained a lot of weight fast. She has a ton of new bright red stretch marks, and now lets me 'make her feel good' while eating meals from fast food places near us I go to after the kids go to bed. We've gotten used to what each other likes, and with that, now that she's past 40, she's even letting me 'jiggle' her as forplay and other stuff. As a result, she's gained a great deal of weight since early 2021. I asked her if it was bothering her, and she said with my increased attention to her budding body, and the new ways I am making sex feel good, she'll let the weight pile on so long as I don't mind. This was a chat we had just last week, and lol, I proceeded to 'make her feel very good' to reassure her. 
I know this is a long winded response, but I've been away from here for a long long time, and now that I have a wonderful feedie in my life after 20 years, I just wanted to share. I hope this helps to see that sometimes the journey can take a while, but ooooooh, and I mean ooooooh, is it so worth it.


----------

